# Como puedo saber que valores lleva un capacitor a travez de su nomenclatura??



## Daniscell (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola buenos días quería preguntar como reemplazar este capacitor no entiendo la nomenclatura
Estaba levantando temperatura y lo testie y estaba en corto es de un auto stereo desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## analogico (Mar 9, 2016)

Daniscell dijo:


> Hola buenos días quería preguntar como reemplazar este capacitor no entiendo la nomenclatura
> Estaba levantando temperatura y lo testie y estaba en corto es de un auto stereo desde ya muchas gracias



parece ser de 47 µF 16V

pero para estar seguro   revisa el manual de servicio si es que existe


----------



## Daniscell (Mar 10, 2016)

Sii pareciera el tema es q es un stereo boss Bv9978 y no encontré en Internet el manual de servicio


----------



## analogico (Mar 10, 2016)

por esas bobinas     parece que era filtro de un regulador

y parece que las salida es ese conector blanco 


estudiando el circuito   se puede ver que era mas o menos que hacia y cual debe ser  mas o menos el valor del condesador


----------

